# Skyscrapers with the best interiors.



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Doesnt matter if the building is ugly, which skyscrapers have the best interiors(whether office or residential). Feel free to post pictures.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

60 Wall St. in Lower Manhattan has a nice looking lobby!


----------



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

Detroit has several old skyscrapers with impressive interiors. The most interesting one is the lobby of the Guardian Building (built in 1929, architect Wirt C Rowland):









Photo Credit: stormdog42/Christopher Allen


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The *Burj Al Arab* in Dubai has quite an interesting interior behind the sail.


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

hkskyline said:


> The *Burj Al Arab* in Dubai has quite an interesting interior behind the sail.


Wow, this looked like a render for a second there.:nuts:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

1 Bligh Street is a new tower in Sydney. The atrium is pretty awesome and stylish.

























































> The premium grade office tower was designed by Ingenhoven Architects of Germany and Architectus of Australia.
> It is an ecologically sustainable development and was awarded six-star green status by the Green Building Council of Australia. Green features include a basement sewage plant that recycles 90 percent of the building waste water, solar panels on the roof and air conditioning by chilled beams. It is Australia’s first major high-rise building with a full double-skin façade with external louvers. These conserve energy, eliminate sky glare and optimise user comfort. The angle of the louvers blades is automatically adjusted depending on their orientation to the sun. A naturally ventilated, full height atrium, on the southern side of the building, maximises natural light to each office level.
> The building also houses a childcare centre, two cafes and basement car park for 96 cars.
> The large-scale aluminium sculpture at the top of the curving steps at the entrance on the corner of Bligh and O'Connell streets is by New York based Australian James Angus. The developers describe it as "a complex network of three-dimensional ellipsoidal surfaces drawn from shapes expressed in the design of the building," adding that its brightly painted colour scheme traces the underlying geometry of the sculpture.
> The building was named the Best Tall Building Award in Asia & Australasia for 2012 in the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat's Skyscraper Awards.


----------



## Hoogfriesland (Nov 22, 2005)

The "Gasuniebuiling" in Groningen (The Netherlands):


















From outside:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Commerce Court North, Toronto*









Courtesy of Wikipedia


Commerce Court North 3 by mila0506, on Flickr


interior of Commerce Court North - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*360 St. Jacques: Royal Bank of Canada, Montreal*


















Courtesy of La Presse









Courtesy of La Metropole


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hoogfriesland said:


> The "Gasuniebuiling" in Groningen (The Netherlands):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bizarre but cool!:cheers:


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Few good ones:

Empire state building:










Chrysler Building:










Shanghai world financial center(Park Hyatt):


----------



## agus_southMVD (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome interiors!

I absolutely loved the interior of One Wall Street (Irving Trust Building). I was there some weeks ago and it was like magical :drool:

The walls of the lobby and banking room are all covered by mosaic art designed by Hildreth Meiere.


zc1) The Red Room; Irving Trust Co. Building / One Wall Street / BNY Mellon by jefffreeland, on Flickr


zc2) The Red Room; Irving Trust Co. Building / One Wall Street / BNY Mellon by jefffreeland, on Flickr


Red Room  by red penny, on Flickr









Source


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

deadhead262 said:


> Bizarre but cool!:cheers:


A great example of organic architecture.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gasunie_Building


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Too much gold on that last one for my tastes.


----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

Starhill Gallery ,Kuala Lumpur


----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

Petronas Philharmonic Orchestra Hall,Kuala Lumpur


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

^^ Starhill is a shopping center, no skyscraper.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

isaidso said:


> *360 St. Jacques: Royal Bank of Canada, Montreal*


There's a bank building here in Melbourne that is quite similar to this. It was constructed in a high gothic style (which is strange as it was built in Victorian times, were many neo-gothic buildings built then?). It belongs to the ANZ Bank (I think the oldest bank in Australia & New Zealand). Now the offices are long gone, but it still operates as a bank and a banking museum.









http://m5.paperblog.com/i/1/11609/anz-gothic-bank-L-RduNRc.jpeg


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

A lot of gothic buildings were built during Victorian times. The gothic revival period started in England in the 1800s and carried on well into the 20th century. Canada seems to have a quite a few buildings like this. Is Australia the same?


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

I think Casinos in Las Vegas have the most interiors








http://www.chuckhawks.com/aladdin_casino_thumb.jpg









http://www.hyyyy.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Las-Vegas-Casino.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

NagaWorld Casino Cambodia








http://inbound.hgtravel.com/FileMan...Penh/Naga-World-Hotel-Phnom-Penh-outside2.JPG








http://cdn.c.photoshelter.com/img-get/I000034YJwOisdDI/s/850/850/005nagaworld-cambodia.jpg
























http://cdn.c.photoshelter.com/img-get/I00006r0S9qe4MyU/s/850/850/006nagaworld-cambodia.jpg


----------



## il fenomeno (Sep 11, 2002)

pretty off topic since #20 



NanoMini said:


> I think Casinos in Las Vegas have the most interiors


you bet they have loootsa interior... what a pity it's not all about quantity in life.


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

STOP IT, MY EYES!!! The tackiness of it all geeeeez!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Some of these are so gaudy. All that glitter and glam. Especially the Grand Lisboa, what were they thinking? uke: 

I prefer elegant, subdued and refined interiors.
Seagram Building
















http://www.flickriver.com/photos/jschiemann/5791555040/









7WTC

































These tacky casinos don't come close to the elegance of the older buildings, like Woolworth. 
























(Although some older ones use too much gold for my taste)


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

il fenomeno said:


> pretty off topic since #20
> 
> 
> you bet they have loootsa interior... what a pity it's not all about quantity in life.


I feel poor when I see casino interiors.:lol:


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

Torre YPF,Buenos Aires,Argentina








http://www.destefano.com.ar/img_proyectos/YPF1.jpg








http://www.destefano.com.ar/img_proyectos/arabesmarmeta.jpg








http://www.destefano.com.ar/img_proyectos/arabescatohall.jpg








http://www.destefano.com.ar/img_proyectos/YPF003.jpg








http://www.destefano.com.ar/img_proyectos/YPF002.jpg








http://www.destefano.com.ar/img_proyectos/YPF001.jpg








http://estilofemenino.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/interior-tore-YPF.jpg








http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_dy9CT3-dbjk/TFxcmbEzrHI/AAAAAAAAAFw/ZWLb93Wpl9c/s1600/DSC00283.JPG








http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/3925/pisos32y33d.jpg








http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/5622/pisos32y33f.jpg








http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/3908/pisos16182627a.jpg








http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/8700/pisos16182627d.jpg








http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/5421/pisos16182627e.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Cavalli club interior, Dubai








http://group.electrolux.com/en/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/fairmont-cavalli-club-opening-in-dubai.jpg








http://images.vogue.it/imgs/galleri...459/cavalli-club--dubai--1--2964379_0x420.jpg


















http://www.makemytrip.com/travel-guide/media/dg_image/dubai/Cavalli-Club.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

This is really luxury by crystal plafonniers.
















http://gulfnews.com/polopoly_fs/1.7...07.jpg_gen/derivatives/box_475/2691678007.jpg








http://www.thatdubaisite.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/RCC.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Nobu hotel, Las Vegas








http://cdn1.bizbash.com/content/edi...esars-palace-restaurant-final-color-crjpg.jpg
















http://img0.svcdn.lasvegas.com/v2/cache/lasvegas/3151993BA2F6CE629B033DE4A8FB31A2.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://nydesignagenda.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/slide_278727_2061561_free.jpg








http://nydesignagenda.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/slide_278727_2061565_free.jpg








http://nydesignagenda.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/slide_278727_2061566_free.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Burj Al Arab, Dubai








http://photography.andreassigrist.com/blog/images/110212_Burj_al_arab_kalifa_224web.jpg









http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/02/d9/f1/25/burj-al-arab.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-5hw-IRSnQaU/UB70bjb1x-I/AAAAAAAAAZM/F7TOZxSMtgU/s1600/Burj_Al_Arab_24.jpg









http://lustfab.com/new/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/restaurants-with-views.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.trip2desert.com/images/Burj_Al_Arab/Burj_Al_Arab_11-large.jpg








http://www.decosee.com/picture/imaginative-burj-al-arab-dubai-restaurant.jpg








http://www.asiatraveltips.com/BurjAlArab/BurjAlArabLobby.jpg








https://mediastream.jumeirah.com/we...j-al-arab-royal-two-bedroom-suite-01-hero.jpg








http://www.tourismjournal.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/burj-al-arab-restaurant.jpg








http://cdn.media.kiwicollection.com/media/property/PR002824/xl/002824-09-one-bedroom-purple-bed.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Pangu hotel, China








http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2008/08/19/sports/olympics/20apartment_600.jpg








https://cdn4.gbot.me/photos/kQ/2K/1...even_Star_Hotel-20000000001545015-500x375.jpg
















http://www.laufen.com/wps/wcm/conne...ERES&CACHEID=12f9e3004b9cee06a772b7ee4df5e262


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.panguhotel.com/assets/images/gallery/07.jpg








http://club.nobleandroyal.com/en/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Pangu-Seven-Star-Hotel-.jpg








http://static7.therichestimages.com...tent/uploads/morgan-plaza-beijing-china14.jpg








http://www.panguhotel.com/assets/images/meeting/p17.jpg








http://5tripsmaker.com/hotels/u/hotels/raw/0/6/2/7/5tm-pangu-7-star-hotel-627022-c11aa275.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Pangu hotel, China








http://www.panguhotel.com/assets/images/meeting/p21.jpg








http://exp.cdn-hotels.com/hotels/3000000/2930000/2921000/2920922/2920922_13_b.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/5e/9a/ac/pangu-presidential-suite.jpg








http://cdn.media.kiwicollection.com/media/property/PR006384/xl/006384-07-auspicious-garden.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Longxi hotel China








http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/02022/tower-china_2022562i.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-1NYEwGVzr...1600/Longxi+International+Hotel+-+China+2.jpg









http://292fc373eb1b8428f75b-7f75e5e...ravel_03_temp-1318841084-4e9beafc-620x348.jpg









http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/j/MSNBC/C...b-111010-china-village-da-04.photoblog900.jpg









http://www.vagabondjourney.com/travelogue/wp-content/uploads/longxi-hotel-gold.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

And maybe the best luxury interior is Swisshorn Gold Palace








http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-GO3rdT3rAvk/T5VAvwX_QGI/AAAAAAAACbQ/3DNBVmfRg2k/s1600/swiss+gold.jpg









http://www.rapidtrends.com/images-blog/OB2.jpg









http://stylefrizz.com/img/galeries-lafayette-interior-hq.JPG


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

6 ton gold was inplayed to this Swisshorn Gold Palace








http://anh.24h.com.vn/upload/3-2010/images/2010-07-15/1279177073-nha-tam-vang-5.jpg









http://viola.bz/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/solid-gold-toilet.jpg









http://www.look.yeah1.com/albums/userpics/1253599/Swisshorn_Gold_Palace_93.jpg









http://prohotelia.com.ua/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/bed-chairs-swisshorn-gold-palace.jpg









http://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/af145/1402itachi/NF/2.jpg


----------



## Archaean (Apr 27, 2013)

Can we get some pictures of some interiors that arent mega tacky?


----------

